# Hoyt Aspen Contender For Sale...



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I aquired a Hoyt Aspen Contender in a trade the other day, I do not have a need for it and thought I would pass it on to you guys if anyone is interested. 

Red Fusion riser with white limbs, #2 wheels, unknown brand target sight with what looks like a 4X scope, 36" aluminum Easton stabalizer with "V" bars.

I have $200 in it and will ship TYD for $225.

I will post a pic if there is any interest.

Thanks


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

What draw weight and axel to axel length


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I drives me crazy when people don't include the specs and now I have done it!

RH

50-60#

46" ATA

27.5 to I think 29, can't make out the max draw length but the 27.5 is correct. Feels like 29" the way it currently is.


----------



## harleysboss (Feb 5, 2006)

Can you plz post a couple of pictures? Thanks.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a buddy that will be very interested will see him tomorrow .


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

2413gary said:


> I have a buddy that will be very interested will see him tomorrow .


 Thanks. I am about to head to a deer stand for a quick morning hunt and will post pic when I get back.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Photos of the Aspen, the guy I got from didn't say but after looking it over the strings look near new.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

The sight was made by Proline Archery. They made this sight to compete with the Chek-it target sights.
Can't tell much about the scope but it is a newer Chek-it or a Swarvorski scope.
How much would you take for the barebow?
Thanks for the pictures, they really help out a lot.
Myya


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Am interested in the sight aif you are willing to sell it separately.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Sold


----------



## old-drone (Jun 27, 2014)

*Aspen*

Can You send some Pictures ? What is the a_a length of the Bow , Where are You located ?


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry old-drone, this bow was sold in January of 2013.


----------

